
The hidden message in Lion (Steve Jobs hand is missing) - apress
http://kensegall.com/blog/2011/08/the-hidden-message-in-lion/
======
orangecat
Lion is the beginning of the transition from Mac OS X to iOS, which is exactly
what Steve wants. (And why I fear my recently purchased Mac will be my last).

~~~
Bud
I agree that Lion transitions towards iOS, but this doesn't have much to do
with the author's point, which is that crappy interface decisions in Lion
reveal a certain lack of Steve-ization. The examples given by the author
aren't examples of Lion becoming more iOS-like than Snow Leopard; they are
examples of crappy interfaces and crappy implementation.

I say this as a devoted Mac user who, overall, really likes Lion. That doesn't
mean I like every detail, though.

~~~
TomOfTTB
His main point (the only one he really elaborated on in the current post) is
Launchpad which is the very definition of OSX becoming more iOS like.

